# Swollen scabby rat legs



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi there,

My friend has just messaged me saying the back legs of one of her rats (male) are swollen and scabby. I haven't seen them for myself, but that is how she describes them. Obviously she's going to take him to the vets, but for now does anyone have any idea what this could be? Sorry for the poor description.

Many thanks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Has your friend used different wash powder (washing hammocks in) or cleaning fluid? 
Could he have a bad case of mites though usually this appears round there necks.

But either way the rattie needs a vet he must be sore and itchy which is prob why he has gone all scabby poor thing.


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

She thinks it could be bumblefoot; I told her one of my rats had it and she's looked it up. Going to the vets on Monday but at least she has a good idea of what it is now. Thanks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can she not get him in today?

If it's bumble foot then what is the floor like in the cage?
Is he an overweight rat? If he's on a pellet substrate it could be the weight of the rat pushing down on the pellets.
If it's any of these then a change is needed in the cage.


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

She's working over the weekend I think. I told her that wire cage floors can cause problems, although I had a rat that got it and he was kept on plastic. She's a bit disheartened because he's getting on a bit and she lost his brothers not that long ago


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't know anything about rats but i recently rescued a guinea pig who had bumble foot through living in a messy hutch. this is a photograph of her back legs - not sure if it helps with working out what is wrong with your friends rat. i used to soak her feet in epsom salts dissolved in warm water and it worked wonders for her.http://


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness the poor thing! Some people make you sick don't they? Yes my friend has found out about epsom salts, it's nice to know they do work


----------

